# Fujitsu Lifebook S Series



## Throwback24 (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been using my original XP CD to format and install a fresh version of XP but it continues to tell me:

Setup did not find any hard disk drives installed in your computer.

Make sure any hard disk drives are powered on and properly connected to your computer, and that any disk-related hardware configuration is correct. This may involve running a manufacturer-supplied diagnostic or setup program.

Setup cannot continue. To quit Setup, press F3.

When I try to install a version of Windows Vista it's perfect. I don't know why this is? Can anyone help?

It's a Fujistu S7110.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

sata drivers most likely. guessing the laptop came with vista and your using the recovery cd's to install vista which would have the sata drivers on it.

using a generic XP cd will not have those drivers on it and you would need to go to fujitsu's website and see about downloading either the sata drivers or the raid controller driver (sata controller basically). make a floppy disk (hopefully you have an external floppy drive for this part).

then load win XP and hit F6 when it prompts to load a 3rd party driver, with the floppy in the disk drive and you should be all set.


----------



## scott.ager (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't think he's got a built-in floppy. A usb floppy won't work with the F6 key.
Seems like laptops didn't exist when XP was created ha ha. There are workarounds on
the net. I used n-Lite to slipstream the AHCI SATA diver into a new XP setup disk
as well as SP3 at the same time. You have to erase the hard drive first since XP
will not install with Vista present. MS had foresight to protect themselves first there
anyway.

Scott


----------



## AquariusFX (Aug 14, 2008)

Yep, It's the SATA driver issue. Not sure if your laptop can use IDE compatible mode.
Check if you can set that option in BIOS. (not sure if it's a disable sata option in your fujitsu)

I would just stick with Vista since you may have other driver problem if installing XP.


----------



## scott.ager (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, you can disable SATA in the Fujitsu BIOS but if you install XP that
way you have to live with it turned off. I was unable to add it in later.
Real rotten of MS to require a built-in floppy with the F6 add driver setup
routine. USB floppys and USB flash drives are rejected.

Scott


----------

